# Wer kennt sich mit Coros aus?



## -Andreas- (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal mit der "Visualisierungssoftware" Coros von Siemens gearbeitet? Muss da in einem bestehenden System eine kleine Änderung vornehmen :-? ...

Suche dazu eine Entwicklungssoftware (falls es die gibt), Programmieranleitung (pdf),..... einfach alles brauchbare...

Tip: Coros ist der Vorgänger von Protool.

Gruß
-Andreas-


----------



## marlob (14 Februar 2011)

Hast du hier schon gesucht?
https://support.automation.siemens....tion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 Februar 2011)

Oder du fragst diesen User Corosop15


----------



## centipede (14 Februar 2011)

Von diesem System hat es verschieden Versionen gegeben.

Coros LSA oder LSB oder LSC?

Läuft es unter Windows, DOS oder FlexOS?


----------



## Approx (15 Februar 2011)

Coros 2000 nicht zu vergessen! Lief aber meist unter FlexOS. Und wenn Coros der Vorgänger von ProTool ist, dann ist der Benz Patent Motorwagen auch der Vorgänger vom 2CV.


----------



## Question_mark (15 Februar 2011)

*Coros*

Hallo,



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch schon einmal mit der "Visualisierungssoftware" Coros von Siemens gearbeitet?



Also unter dem Namen "Coros" hat es für einen Zeitraum von ca. 20 Jahre die verschiedensten Systeme gegeben. Einige davon kenne ich recht gut, aber wenn Dir hier jemand helfen soll, musst Du Deine Angaben schon etwas präzisieren. 



			
				Approx schrieb:
			
		

> Coros 2000 nicht zu vergessen! Lief aber meist unter FlexOS.



Coros 2000 ist der Vorgänger von Coros LS-C. Es gab davon Client/Server Versionen mit unterschiedlicher Soft/Hardwareausstattung. Das waren Terminals in Blechkisten, das Betriebssystem war iRMX von Intel. iRMX war damals in der Lage (im Gegensatz zu DOS von M$), auch Adressräume > 640KB direkt anzusprechen. Das Coros 2000 in dieser Form ist so ca. 1987 auf den Markt gekommen. Einige Jahre später (ca. 1990) gab es selbiges dann als Coros  LS-C mit anderer Hardware (ein modifiziertes PG750) und DOS und iRMX als OS.
Erst danach gab es ein Coros LS-B, das dann auf der Basis des von Dir erwähnten Flexos arbeitete. 
Und damit die Historie auch vollständig wird, es gab noch ein weiteres Coros von ca. 1982 bis 1987 auf Basis einer AS 512. Ein Terminal im Gußgehäuse im Verbund mit einer AS512, konnte anno dunnemals sogar schon Grafiken, Kurven und Balken darstellen. 
Einige dieser System kenne ich recht gut und habe etliches davon in den letzten Jahren auf WinCC oder Hochsprachen modernisiert.

Ich habe hier sogar noch ein Handbuch vom CP525, in dem eine Visualisierung mit diesem CP525 beschrieben wird. Diese ist jedoch vom grünen Riesen nie realisiert (zum Glück) worden. Man hat dann vorzugsweise die Coros Reihe weitergeführt. Eine gute Entscheidung. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## thomass5 (15 Februar 2011)

Wie die Vorredner/schreiber schon fragten, was möchtest du genau machen?
Hast du überhaupt die Quelldateien des Projektes, welches du ändern sollst/möchtest?
Gearbeitet hab ich mit der "Protoolvorgängerin" schon mal an einem OP15, welches an einer 115er hing. Es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber machbar.
Ein HB (falls nicht online verfügbar) könnte ich in 1,5 Wochen zur Verfügung haben 
Thomas


----------

